# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Beauty of pollination vid.

## Neils

Sure it's doing the rounds, but the camera work is wonderful

----------


## nemphlar

Help please I can't open any of these am I missing something

----------


## Jon

Should open with a click. Can you see the still from the video?
I love watching hummingbirds. I get them in my back yard in Mexico.
They love the flowers of the aloe vera which is pretty much all I have planted other than a scabby cactus or two.
I have a copy of Peterson: Aves de México which has 3 colour plates of hummingbirds in it. There must be about 70 different species. they call them chupaflores - flower suckers.
Those butterflies are probably the Monarchs which migrate from Canada to Central Mexico every spring.

----------


## EmsE

> Help please I can't open any of these am I missing something


I'm the same. I can't see any link to the video- all that's shown is Nellies writing. Could be an iPad thing?

----------


## nemphlar

Yep I'm using an iPad, not all they're cracked up to be, blanks a lot of YouTube

----------


## HJBee

I can't see it either and I'm on an iPhone

----------


## Neils

I'll try and update it, can't view it from my iPhone or iPad either.

Think the video tags use flash which they don't support.

try this

----------


## Bumble

It's a beautiful video.

One of the most surprising shots, for people like me who know very little about bats, was at 2m 40secs. It looks as if parent is carrying offspring on a night time nectar hunt.

----------


## HJBee

> I'll try and update it, can't view it from my iPhone or iPad either.
> 
> Think the video tags use flash which they don't support.
> 
> try this


That link worked - Amazing, really liked the Bats!

----------


## nemphlar

Worked fine very nice thanks, could you possible relad the industrial queen rearing

----------


## gavin

Just done so nemphlar - and it is a cracking little video.  Over in the queen raising area.

----------


## Neils

thank you sir.

----------

